# Dylan at home.



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

So he's been home with us almost two weeks now and he's just fab. 

Settles well in his crate, sleeps all night. Eating well amd loads of fun. Even the accidents have been few. The kids have been fab with him and he's been great with any visitors. 

Only downside, not such a fan of the puppy smell!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I was also not a fan of puppy smell but it does go away. He is absolutely adorable! His coat looks curly.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad you are enjoying your boy and he is being so good.
He is gorgeously curly wurly  
Have you given him a bath yet?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Omg I'm in love with Dylan - he is truly a a gorgeous red! My fav.
Glad it's all going well and he's settled in with you all. 
Please keep us updated with pics as he grows, 
He looks like he's going to have a gorgeous coat.
Ralph had the puppy smell, and I bought a spray for him "puppy fresh" ([email protected])
Ruby came bathed all smelling sweet & groomed and nail clipped etc x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I loved puppy smell I could sniff him all day he is just way too cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I loved puppy smell I could sniff him all day he is just way too cute!


Urgh! Molly must of smelt different to Ralph then - he stunk!
I'm sure all the other puppy's peed on his head


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's one more of him. 

He's had a bath (well a sink) tonight. Cuddled him up in a blanket with a hot water bottle on my lap afterwards and we both had a nap. I guess that's the 'no dog on the sofa' rule broken.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RedVelvet said:


> Here's one more of him.
> 
> He's had a bath (well a sink) tonight. Cuddled him up in a blanket with a hot water bottle on my lap afterwards and we both had a nap. I guess that's the 'no dog on the sofa' rule broken.


It's a dogs life for Dylan 
& a great one at that by the sound of it


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh he is goooorgeous! That little face!!

I didn't like the way the house smelt when we had a puppy - it wasn't necessarily her, it was her blankets, her crate, constantly cleaning up accidents I felt like it always smelt a bit like puppy wee!!

I got some stuff from pets at home too - it's called 'no rinse shampoo' but its not a shampoo, its like a light hair mousse. It smells lovely and doesn't make their coat wet or greasy. I still use it now, it just smells lovely and clean  

More pics of your beautiful boy please - he is scrummy! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update...life sounds great ...so pleased he's doing so well, he's beautiful xx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww Dylan is gorgeous. X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Dylan is gorgeous! He is going to be a real curly-whirly-coat isn't he!  Such a serious little face too! 

Our boys were our first dogs, and I kept saying they were smelly, UNTIL I smelt some other dogs!  OMG, my boys DO have a smell, but its nowhere near as gross as other dogs smell (to me, anyway!) 

Other people who have visited have commented that they don't smell too.

That said, I did buy a daily spritz spray that _'conditions and freshens,'_ its made by Nootie and just a small spritz lasts ages...we use it in-between baths occasionally.


----------



## Lowestar (Oct 16, 2013)

He is a cutie! I love his colouring, and the little white patch on his chest!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks all, he's a real joy. Had our first trip to the vets today (which was useful seeing as he's decided slugs are fun). Had our second lot of vaccinations but he still can't go out for two weeks. We live in a lovely area for walks and I'm getting a little stir crazy, the vet said we could look other dogs through the gate.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder if Canadian puppy food is different? Because I'm with Renee, I think the smell of a puppy is better than anything. Warm milk, mixed with sweet grass and a bit of kibble. Like crack cocaine!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I wonder if Canadian puppy food is different? Because I'm with Renee, I think the smell of a puppy is better than anything. Warm milk, mixed with sweet grass and a bit of kibble. Like crack cocaine!


Nope I feed Canadian food and mine stunk. Willow still has a smell to her ears. I call her cheese girl. I am constantly getting her ears checked and nothing is wrong she just smells. (But not like a dog)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Urgh! Molly must of smelt different to Ralph then - he stunk!
> I'm sure all the other puppy's peed on his head


 ha!!! Molly smelled really pretty cause the breeder gave her a bath right before we picked her up. She was blow drying her still when we got there I did love the puppy breath everyone did. My neighbours would come over just to smell her


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I miss puppy smell. And puppy breath so much better than not puppy breath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, puppy breath is great, Rufus often gets fish breath now, not so great for kissing!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine have coconut breath!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd rather kiss a coconut than a fish!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Nope I feed Canadian food and mine stunk. Willow still has a smell to her ears. I call her cheese girl. I am constantly getting her ears checked and nothing is wrong she just smells. (But not like a dog)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Donna that is so mean...poor little Willow I am sure she smells pretty! Maybe she is like a chester cheetos Yumm


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow still has a smell to her ears. I call her cheese girl. I am constantly getting her ears checked and nothing is wrong she just smells. (But not like a dog)


   I know what you mean Donna, Alfie's ears smell yucky too, whereas Dexter's are fine. I bought a recommended ear cleaner and having read the reviews (all good) I wondered if it could really be as good as it seemed, but have to say I have been impressed.  You can use it regularly and it really has made a HUGE difference to his smelly-ears, and kept them a lot cleaner too.

The link is to where I bought it (Amazon UK) but I'm sure you can get it where you are too. 

I would definitely recommend it. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003Y77BEE/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

